# 7700 vs 7800 vs 7900 front derailleur



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Will I notice difference in shifting if I upgrade DA front derailleur with 10 speeds? If I mix 7900 crank 770 front derailleur, will I have shifting problems?


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

The 7900 front derailleur is designed to work only with 7900 shifters. The cable pull ratio has changed.


----------



## oldgoat (Feb 7, 2005)

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...e.html/01) Drivetrain Compatability Chart.pdf
here's Shimanos compatibitily chart


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)

is there a chart for 5700 & 6700 series?


----------

